# My little bow peep sight



## Gr8wht (May 24, 2011)

Hey y'all. It's been a long time since I've used sights to shoot. I've been shooting a compound instinctively for several years. However, it requires a lot of practice that I just don't have time for anymore, so I rigged out my bowtech commander with a peep and a 3 pin truglo sight. Now I'm having an issue with it. I slid the sight and the bottom pin as far down as they would go and I still can't get it sighted in for any further than 15 yards. If I slide my peep up, then I lose my natural anchor point where I comfortably bring up my realease to, but that looks like it's what I need to do. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

try adjusting your rest or lowering your nock point or d-loop


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

You will have to anchor lower. You need more peep to nock distance. It's ok though, you won't need to see the arrow anymore to shoot.


----------



## Gr8wht (May 24, 2011)

I didn't want to lower my knocking point because if I went much lower my arrow would be too close to the shelf. I did raise my peep up a little bit and this solved my problem. I did have to change my anchor, though, since for one I'm using a release now, and for two, with the peep higher, I needed to anchor lower. It just gonna take some gettin used to. Got all 3 pins sighted in now for 20, 30, and 40 yards. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Your nock point position needs to be determined by arrow flight - paper tuning will tell you where to place the nock (dloop). The rest should be positioned so the arrow crosses the berger button hole. Most people find an anchor point along their jaw line and will have plenty of peep to nock distance. Make sure you are not scrunching yourself down to see through the peep - draw back with eyes closed, anchor, then open your eyes. You should be looking through the peep without moving your head. If not, adjust the peep height accordingly.


----------



## Gr8wht (May 24, 2011)

All this I know. I was just so used to anchoring my first finger in the corner of my mouth that it took some doing to remember the way I used to shoot when I used sights. Like I said it's been a long time lol. I knew my rest and knocking point were tuned just right so I didn't want to mess with that. Don't fix it if it ain't broke, right? Now my first knuckle sits just before the point on my jaw an it feels natural. What I did was exactly what u just suggested. I closed my eyes and drew back my bow, and when it felt right I opened my eyes and found my peep about an inch too low. Moved it up, and it's all good. Thanks skynight. It just took a little recollection on my part. I've been shootin bows since I was knee-high to a grasshopper but it's been about 10 years or maybe more since I used sights. My dad got me started shooting instinctively. I'm so grateful to him for bringing me up loving the outdoors!


----------

